# Dirtbag Newbie



## Dirtbag (Oct 6, 2009)

hi just wanted to drop in and introduce myself. I am from WA and am somewhat new to archery. Shot long bow with my Grandpa way back in the day.


----------



## Dirtbag (Oct 6, 2009)

Oh and thanks for allowing me to be a part of this great site!


----------



## Mathewsman99 (Jan 23, 2004)

welcome from michigan


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## cptbrain (Dec 16, 2007)

Welcome!:darkbeer:


----------



## dougdad (Aug 14, 2009)

*Welcome from MI.*

welcome dirtbag !!:darkbeer:


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Dirtbag. Have fun here.


----------



## Bayou Bowhunter (Sep 18, 2007)

Glad you are here and :welcome: to Archery Talk!!! :cheers:
:wav: :wav:


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## ArmyArcher63 (Mar 8, 2009)

*Welcome*

*Welcome to Archery Talk, Dirtbag Newbie :welcomesign:
Glad to Have you! :set1_draught2:*
:wav::wav:


----------

